# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  >  πλακέτες για κατασκευή σταθμού κόλλησης

## ioanniskar

Έχω φτιάξει ένα controller με Arduino nano για Κινέζικα κολλητήρια κλώνους του hakko 907.
Κατασκεύασα μερικές πλακέτες και το έφτιαξαν κι άλλοι με επιτυχία.
Ο σταθμός είναι αυτός. Εδώ έχω και τις οδηγίες χρήσης.

Πριν το τελικό κύκλωμα είχα κατασκευάσει μία παρτίδα πλακέτες με κάποιες διαφορές και κάποια προβληματάκια. Για να μη τις πετάξω θα τις μοιράσω σε όποιον θέλει να πειραματιστεί.
Δεν ισχύουν οι οδηγίες που έχω στο site μου για συναρμολόγηση αφού είναι λίγο διαφορετικό το κύκλωμα. Επίσης δεν ισχύει τελείως ούτε το BOM (έχουν μερικά διαφορετικά εξαρτήματα) και προφανώς ούτε το firmware (λόγω διαφορετικής αντιστοιχίας των pins).
Όποιος θέλει μου στέλνει συμβολικά €3 και του στέλνω μία πλακέτα με γράμμα. Εννοείται πως θα σας δώσω το BOM και το hex για το arduino.
Υπάρχουν 9 πλακέτες. Στείλτε μου pm για πληροφορίες.
IMG_1971.JPG

----------

